# NaNoWriMo 2009



## Lobo Roo (Sep 7, 2009)

Hullo! Is anyone else here participating in NaNoWriMo this year? This will be my first year doing it...my mate has done it three years running, now, and so I finally got the balls to jump in myself. Made even scarier that I haven't written since I was really sick in high school, and so I'm a bit rusty. 


So, if you're going to participate, go ahead and post here! Encourage others! Or, in the way of Furaffinity, taunt them! 

I've got a vague plot in my head, and I'm working on writing some short stories in this world to work out some kinks before I tackle The Big One in November...outlines and stuff have never been my strong suit, so this is probably as close to planning as I'm gonna get.



For those of your participating, how do you plan to go? Just wing it? Plan every step? Lots of caffiene? Lots of liquor? My story is going to be a furry story, so far...how about ya'll?


----------



## Poetigress (Sep 7, 2009)

Just signed up today. I've participated and won twice before, in 2005 and 2006. Generally, I had an idea of where the plot was going, and a very rough outline of major scenes, but I didn't plan things out scene-by-scene.

At this point, I'm not sure what I'm going to be writing, but I may cheat this time around and do a handful of shorter projects instead of a novel. I already have one novel in need of revision sometime next year, and I just don't particularly want to deal with another big manuscript in the near future.

Also...



> Made even scarier that I haven't written since I was really sick in high school, and so I'm a bit rusty.



You could try a Thursday Prompt or two for exercise (and to practice writing with a deadline). [/self-promotion]

I'm using this month to start warming up by writing something every day, which is actually unusual for me. (Blog posts, journaling, emails, etc., don't count; it has to be something fictional.) To keep things low-key, I'm not setting any quotas (in terms of time or word count) right now, so some days so far I've written a few sentences or paragraphs, and others it's been roughly 1-2 K, but my goal at this point is just to keep my momentum up without burning out.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 7, 2009)

Poetigress said:


> You could try a Thursday Prompt or two for exercise (and to practice writing with a deadline). [/self-promotion]



I think I'll try that! Like I said, I'm writing a little bit in the world that my novel will be set in, but I'd like to do other things too. Like you said, not wanting to burn out on this world before I even hit November...

I've never written anything longer than maybe 11,000 words or so, so I'm pretty nervous about all this!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 7, 2009)

You know... I think I'm gonna' do this this year.  Now that I'm not in school anymore, I've got so much more free time, so that won't be an issue this year.  I don't even care if I put out anything good or not, because I think this would be more an opportunity to see what happens when I do a massive output in a short period of time.  I wonder if it wouldn't spark into life some kind of writing work ethic that I've never had before.
Yeah... I'm gonna' go ahead and sign up tonight.


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 7, 2009)

Probably not. I'm sure I can write 50,000 words within a month, but it won't be in one story. I haven't done NaNoWriMo in at least two years.


----------



## Poetigress (Sep 8, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Now that I'm not in school anymore, I've got so much more free time, so that won't be an issue this year.



When I did NaNo in 2005, I was working... well, almost full-time in terms of hours. I was often very physically tired by the end of the day, and did most of the day's writing before punching in or on my lunch break.

When I did NaNo in 2006, I wasn't working, so I had all day to get my writing done, whenever I wanted, at whatever pace I chose.

Guess which year was much, much harder.


----------



## nybx4life (Sep 8, 2009)

Excuse me, and pardon my language, but what the hell is this "NaNoWriMo" thing you're talking about?


----------



## Poetigress (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.nanowrimo.org


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 8, 2009)

I originally signed up for 2007, literally one day before it started (and also just one day after thinking up a story premise).  Was very fun and I got my story finished before month's end, too.  Won again in 2008, but didn't have nearly as strong or as interesting a story to start with, so 2008 wasn't as much fun.


----------



## nybx4life (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, this seems like something to join...

If I can get a story idea in first.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 8, 2009)

Poetigress said:


> When I did NaNo in 2005, I was working... well, almost full-time in terms of hours. I was often very physically tired by the end of the day, and did most of the day's writing before punching in or on my lunch break.
> 
> When I did NaNo in 2006, I wasn't working, so I had all day to get my writing done, whenever I wanted, at whatever pace I chose.
> 
> Guess which year was much, much harder.


Well, either way, more free time is better for me than what I had to deal with over the past four years in college.  Most of my days last year, for example, went from 8:30 AM (when I woke up) until at least 10:00 PM at night, with a few breaks in between (during which I usually did homework, else went home and vegged to get ready for my next class).  Then I exercised for half an hour, so really my days got over at 10:30 PM every night.  So I had about an hour and a half of free time per weekday, unless I was tired and went to bed earlier than midnight.
And anyway, I'm working full-time at my job right now, so there you go.  Full-time job is what I consider 'having lots of free time' now.  I think I can do it.


----------

